# MSNBC's - Jesus Christ, $uperstar



## Poimen (Aug 25, 2007)

I thought this was worth a look (and listen). TD Jakes, if not taken out of context, sounds like Charles Finney incarnate. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://youtube.com/watch?v=CrSTJ1SEC5U


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 25, 2007)

"Jesus is the product"

The King of Kings, Lord of Lords, Prince of Peace...a product?

TD Jakes and his ilk should heed the Scriptures:

Matthew 7

22 On that day many will say to me, 'Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name, and cast out demons in your name, and do many mighty works in your name?' 23 And then will I declare to them, 'I never knew you; depart from me, you workers of lawlessness.'


----------



## Herald (Aug 25, 2007)

This MSNBC report is exactly how the world views Christianity. Christianity is nothing more than a product and preachers are the salesmen. In this generation few sell as well as Jakes and Osteen. If I was hiring salespeople, I would hire them. Alas, the church does not need salespeople. It needs faithful men who can proclaim, in power:

_*Romans 1:16 For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.*​_


----------



## D. Paul (Aug 26, 2007)

I just can't help it...
Joel Osteen stinkin' ticks me off.
TD Jakes is a huckster.
30 million people get their theology from them.
We're "uncharitable" and "divisive" for saying *anything* contrary to their Royal Highnesses.

"Somebody PLEEEEEZE make them go away." I scream to myself. And then I think that this, too, is under the control of the Sovereign Lord. Why? I hope it is in order to display a stark contrast between the purity of preaching and the sham that people have created unto themselves. These men did not just appear. "Itching ears" have made them.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2007)

D. Paul said:


> I just can't help it...
> Joel Osteen stinkin' ticks me off.
> TD Jakes is a huckster.
> 30 million people get their theology from them.
> ...



Indeed.


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 27, 2007)

When we (that's "we") become a market demographic to be targeted, things have gone WAY too far down the wide way. 

This clip reminded me of Bob's "Too Many Holes in the Dike" thread - it would appear that false prophets are everywhere and the truth is being lost. Everyone is digging into the graves of the Pharaohs whose sarcophogi (sp?) have already been looted. The detritus of that digging is covering the tomb of Tutankhamen with layer after layer of debris, making it harder and harder to find further down in the valley.

Funny thing is, this sort of rubbish strengthens my reformed convictions all the more. For a man to find _true_ faith in such a scenario, it MUST be the work of the Holy Spirit and a calling from God to His elect; there's no other way to look at it. With so many false apostles in play, there's just no other answer.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> For a man to find _true_ faith in such a scenario, it MUST be the work of the Holy Spirit and a calling from God to His elect; there's no other way to look at it. With so many false apostles in play, there's just no other answer.



, brother!



> Isa 1:9 Except the LORD of hosts had left unto us a very small remnant, we should have been as Sodom, and we should have been like unto Gomorrah.


----------

